# egg sharing and family health problems



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi,

I know this has kind of been posted before but wondered if anyone knew about familys medical problems.
My dad has bipolar manic depression. would this prevent me from being an egg sharer?


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

bipolar is not one of the mental health problems i've been asked about, only schizophrenia. your best bet would be to ring your clinic and ask. 
sorry, not much help. 
pabboo


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi,

are you allowed to egg share then?


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

I am not sure, to be honest. I think many places do consider these things to be heriditary conditions. This would exclude someone with a family history of them from donating. 

Again, I really would advise that you ask the clinic. 

Sorry, wish I could be more help / more positive. 

Pabboo x


----------

